# In Memory of Rambo... who was born today. 1994



## johnpatrick (Jun 7, 2016)

I once owned a champion of Black Shepherds... a truly powerful and strong willed creature who was a massive force of an animal with equal love and dedication... Rambo grew to 120 lbs by his 6th year. I used to have to use a double arm wrapped grip with a steel chain leash to restrain him when there was somewhere he wanted to go, and Im 250+. People and other dogs would part the sidewalk like the Red Sea when Rambo came pulling me behind him. 

My wife and I did not have children yet, and Rambo was our first. He died young one hot summer afternoon after being outside with us all day.... we thought it was too hot, so we brought him inside to air conditioning and found him at the foot of our bed the following morning. 

This past September, we said goodbye to "Ceasar" our second Shepherd who we had put to sleep due to chronic hip displacia and arthitis . A Gorgeous Sable. Son of "Jag" The state fair winner in Pennsylvania. I'll save another post for Ceasar.

This Saturday we are bringing home "Troy"... a Magificent large Black Shepherd puppy. I can tell he's going to be a strong dog by the huge size of his paws. Hes all big paws and a little body with a big massive head. 

This is only my second post here and they wont allow me to post pictures.... but I will as soon as I am able.

John Patrick.


----------

